
What the Touch Bar will be - kindofone
https://medium.com/@kindofone/what-the-touch-bar-will-be-d3f9f01ed404#.gp142e3ch
======
6Typos
One of the issues that is never talked about when dealing with substitutes of
well-stablished interfaces is if the new standard covers all the other use
cases.

In particular, I doubt of the usefulness of the Touch Bar in a low level
environment, e.g. if you are dropped to bootloader.

